
Avoiding Retail Armageddon - charlieirish
http://chrisfalconer.wordpress.com/2013/01/15/avoiding-retail-armageddon/
======
lmm
I liked going to HMV. I still do, pretty much every weekend if I don't have
anything better to do - probably will until they close the one in the
Trocadero. Last weekend I even brought something. That's probably an expensive
store - but it's in a place where cool people gather, and it has stock that
reflects their interests. It has probably the best browsable stock of any
permanent shop I know.

WH Smith, OTOH, should be dead already. They hassle you to buy additional
things at the checkout, which is unforgivable.

